# petzoo.co.uk



## fluffy the corn (Aug 24, 2007)

I am thinking of buying a digi thermometer from Pet Zoo Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Shop - Reptiles, Lizard & Snake Supplies, Live food, Livefood, Reptile Starter Kits, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Tortoise Tables, Geckos - Pet Zoo - Reptile Supplies, Reptile Products, Reptile Live Food, Reptile Shop but i just wanted to check if anyone has ordered from these in the past and if they are a safe site to purshase from ty!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Well the first price in the Picture of the Month competition has been donated from them so i'd presume they're ok.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

orederd fomr them loads of time!!! they are the best hehe :lol2:


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah that shop was by me in Liverpool but it closed down and now trades online only! its completely trust worthy, I have bought from them before!


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We personally think these guys are the tops get all our live food from them friendly people and A1 service:no1:

mark & liz


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I've just bought from these and they are the best customer service i've come across in ages. 

They replied very quickly to any emails i sent them re the order, the items came in top condition and an error their supplier made with my order seems to have been rectified asap.

More than i can say for the other suppliers i've tried. I'm gonna be using these in future for all my orders.

Couldn't have asked for more


----------



## neil4842 (Jan 21, 2007)

they are great and lowenna who is a member on here owns pet zoo nd any questions she replys very quick


----------



## Horness (Aug 12, 2007)

I've used PetZoo too. Lowenna was really helpfull, and the stuff I ordered arrived within 36 hours (ordered at stupid-o-clock in the morning).

5 Star service all the way.

I'm using a "Lucky Reptile" electronic thermo-hygrometer (this one), which measures air temp, sensor temp (long lead), and humidity. It also has a minimum and maximum memory recall.

Horness


----------



## kris (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure they are great but their delivery charges are a bit steep! 5.20 to deliver 1 ceramic bulb


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

LouiseK said:


> I've just bought from these and they are the best customer service i've come across in ages.
> 
> They replied very quickly to any emails i sent them re the order, the items came in top condition and an error their supplier made with my order seems to have been rectified asap.
> 
> ...


thier supplier made an error with the order?
they dont send directly?
drop shipping?
if so.. YES FUCGKI YES.. A REP COMPANY THAT DROPSHIPS YAY thats really really handy for anyone wanting to sell a wide range of items and unable to buy loads of each item in advance and if soemone could let me know who these guys are..id be super happy.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

kris said:


> I'm sure they are great but their delivery charges are a bit steep! 5.20 to deliver 1 ceramic bulb


in all fairness, the postage would prolly be the same if you ordered 2 or 3 of them.


----------



## Lowenna (Feb 6, 2007)

kris said:


> I'm sure they are great but their delivery charges are a bit steep! 5.20 to deliver 1 ceramic bulb


Ooo that is a bit expensive!! Sorry about that lol

I'll update the postage on that tomorrow!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I wont ask you which supplier of course, but I was wandering, is there a suplier that will dropship reptile products?


----------



## Joey (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah I just ordered a thermostat from them. Great if you only order one or two items, but I was very surprised to see how steep the delivery charges rise as you add more!
I know it's a small company compared to a lot of big businesses, but these days people expect that when they make bulk buys they get money off delivery! a la Amazon etc.
I was gunna buy a whole load of stuff thinking 'may as well make it worth 3 quid or whatever for delivery' but when I saw it was gunna be like a tenner I just got the thermostat!
But all that aside, great customer service, good prices, good range, site seems run by people who are passionate, I chose it above all the others for these reasons.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Most online pet supplies seem to have steep postage but thats because most of them use a courier service!


----------



## Joey (Jul 29, 2007)

Torres13 said:


> Most online pet supplies seem to have steep postage but thats because most of them use a courier service!


Ahh I see! That would explain.


----------

